
SVPT – Next Generation devices for biofeedback in PT(Article 3 in series) - svptteam
https://medium.com/@kalpana.s.mair/svpt-experience-and-data-collection-article-3-in-series-b80a464ec176
======
svptteam
Hello HN!

This is the 3rd article in series discussing our companion device platform for
physical therapists. Please take a look and let us know what you think!

